# Any idea on how much a Chinook replica would cost?



## Srobocop (Sep 4, 2007)

Its a 34.5inch female chinook. I'm just looking for a rough estimate on cost, i live in the UP but as long as i can be guaranteed safe delivery i dont care who makes it. Just looking for rough prices right now. 

I would post a pic of it, but apparently you need 15 posts or more to post links.


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

$15.00/inch


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have to say I realize this is an art but the cost on these replicas sure is high. My son and I have two master angler catch and release fish this summer and I cant even afford to have two replicas made. I am going out on a limb and getting one for my son.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Over 500 dollars for a Salmon Mount...........ouch.

I had no idea.......................I think I will get a small King mounted one day


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Srobocop (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks to gunner for the posting the pic


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

nice fish


----------

